# my new calling q view cake



## big game cook (Apr 14, 2009)

thought ide share this. my cooking skills came in handy. made this for my 2 year olds 2nd birthday a few weeks ago. a choc and vin stacked with frosting in between. i did all the decorating.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow... great job! You are a talented fellow Big Game. Way to go!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 14, 2009)

looks great! i bet your boy loved it! 

good job, dad!


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 16, 2009)

Cute!  Nice job.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, that looks great!
Wish I had the artistic talent or the steady hand to do decorations like that.


----------



## bassman (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice looking cake.  I tried to make a rose on an Easter cake and ended up with a pink blob.  I'll just stick to smearing frosting on with a spatula!


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, I give you credit for even attempting something like that, let alone completely pulling it off!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Nice Job.


----------



## grothe (Apr 16, 2009)

Very cool!! Definately a great job!!


----------



## big game cook (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks fellas ladies. it was a huge sucess. cousin said ill be making his daughters 3rd bday cake this year.


----------



## goobi99 (May 9, 2009)

nice work!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 i especially like the way you were able to sneak in the flames representing the smoker!!


----------



## werdwolf (May 9, 2009)

Definitely a talent you've got.  I don't think I'd even try that.  Not an artistic bone in my body.


----------



## bcfishman (May 9, 2009)

BGC...

Nice work on the cake.

What model engine is that that uses the cab as a water reservoir?

Also, is that a spare tire that you're pumping water out of?

Lastly, the guy in the back looks like he's got the catch can (like in Nascar) for any water overflow.

In all seriousness... the cake looks great. My brother in law always make crazy cakes for his kids. I give him a hard time too, but only because I can't do anything like that.

You'll have to get one of those SMF aprons if you're going to keep this up.

Points for putting the extra work in for your boy.


----------

